

Apple made more profit last quarter that any other company in history - morganwilde
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20150127006408/en/Apple-Reports-Record-Quarter-Results#.VMgG6kL3D8v

======
morganwilde
Just to substantiate this claim - here's a wikipedia table with the numbers
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_corporate_profi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_corporate_profits_and_losses#Largest_Corporate_Quarterly_Earnings_of_All_Time)

~~~
smackfu
Has there really been 0% inflation since 2011? That part of the chart seems
pretty iffy.

~~~
Pinatubo
Cumulative inflation over that time has been 5.2%.

~~~
morganwilde
Given that inflation number the difference is still vast, with almost a
billion dollars more for Apple.

